# "Ensamble" digital artwork by me =]]



## forfacks (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello guys =]
(Sorry if it's not the right place...)
If u like my artwork, please assist me winning a contest.. I will really appreciate it!
All I need is a Like on the link but I won't be mad if u'll share it on facebook <3

it's called "Ensemble".
digital art drawn from zero in photoshop with wacom intus.

https://www.facebook.com/109299735759571/photos/a.1473911385965059.1073741892.109299735759571/1479969125359285/?type=3&theater


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

How about sharing your art here? Like the rest of us do. It's rather lame to beg for views and likes.


----------



## forfacks (Jul 12, 2017)

just said:


> How about sharing your art here? Like the rest of us do. It's rather lame to beg for views and likes.


the IMG link is broken... i'm not sure why =\
i'll try to fix it. sry

btw, the image is in the link


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

This picture is freaky as hell but I kinda like it  You have my vote! Gotta give you credit for originality


----------



## forfacks (Jul 12, 2017)

Cozylander said:


> This picture is freaky as hell but I kinda like it  You have my vote! Gotta give you credit for originality


thank you very much !
did you see the second one?


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

You have another one? Haven't seen it, unfortunately. Did you post it? I'd really like to see it.


----------



## forfacks (Jul 12, 2017)

Cozylander said:


> You have another one? Haven't seen it, unfortunately. Did you post it? I'd really like to see it.


here it is:
"Douze Bar", blues style =]]
please consider liking it and sharing.. I will appreciate it a lot =] 

https://www.facebook.com/1092997357...299735759571/1479969132025951/?type=3&theater


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

forfacks said:


> here it is:
> "Douze Bar", blues style =]]
> please consider liking it and sharing.. I will appreciate it a lot =]
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1092997357...299735759571/1479969132025951/?type=3&theater


Your style is definitely unique and interesting. Just curious, where do you draw your inspiration from? Anyway, I'll give it a like :wink:


----------



## forfacks (Jul 12, 2017)

Cozylander said:


> Your style is definitely unique and interesting. Just curious, where do you draw your inspiration from? Anyway, I'll give it a like :wink:


Salvador Dali is my biggest inspiration, check my Instagram:
https://www.instagram.com/forfacks_art/?hl=en

all the ideas, just coming to my head, nothing special.. sometimes im exploring and checking some inspiraion over the social medias =]


----------

